# How early did you pick your new baby?



## havapuppy (Apr 2, 2007)

We are SO EXCITED to be getting our 2nd puppy - this one is a pure bred hav. Our Molly is a Havanese/Lhasa Apso mix (dad is pure bred and mom is half and half). We're going to meet the babies this weekend - they'll be 3 1/2 weeks old. 

How early did you pick your puppy? Isn't 3 weeks too early? We have first pick of the litter and I know she's going to start advertising this week, so aren't we sort of expected to pick this weekend?

If we should pick this weekend, what should we look for in the puppy???

Thanks!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Did they say you could take the puppy home when you visit or are you just going to visit and pick one out?? My bet would be they are just letting you visit to pick one out, 3 weeks is way to early, they should still be nursing. My suggestion would be to wait till the pup is at least 10 weeks old, they have so much to learn from there mother. 

Best of Luck


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I picked my girls up at 8 weeks old, and Logan at 9 weeks old. I agree that the later you get them, the better. They are NOT ready to leave Mom at 3 weeks old though- so I would not let them give the pup to you that weekend. I agree with ibkar, I bet they just want you to pick out your pup. My breeder just took a deposit on the ones I chose & amended their name if I wanted & then kept me up to date each week with pics and info. Also, I am a little surprised that they are letting you come to see them at 3 weeks. They may not let you hold them - as my breeder will not allow anyone to come visit until they have had their 6 week vacinations. Good Luck, Molly will be thrilled to have a partner in crime.
I think what you look for depends on what kind of animal you like. My friend picks the smallest & most docile, where I like the friendly outgoing ones. 
Laurie


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Heck, I saw the lastest puppy pics at one day and picked out mine  Was that too early? But I already knew I wanted one from this litter, saw the mommy and daddy, talked to the breeder, etc. Will be going down to see the pup when they are old enough, and not getting him until about 10 weeks or so.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jolynn, Oh believe me - I picked mine out when they were a day or so old too!! It didnt matter to me what their specific quirks were - I knew what I wanted & figured what comes my way is a blessing no matter what. Although I can say that my breeder let me pick, but would not guarantee them to me until they had their vet exams. I guess she didnt want me to get my hopes up if there was something wrong with the one I chose. Thankfully, all my guys were healthy - all three have different personalities- and I love it!!
Laurie


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I will be getting Duncan at 8 weeks.Hope that's not too early,but my breeder says he's good to go then.Actually he'll be 8 weeks and 1 day,LOL!!


----------



## havapuppy (Apr 2, 2007)

*picking OUT the puppy, not picking UP the puppy!*

I asked when you picked your puppy OUT of the litter - not when you picked it UP! We have a puppy so I'm not totally new to this, but I am new to making sure I get a puppy with the right temperament! We didn't try to figure out Molly's temperament - we wanted a girl and she was the only girl.

Our puppy Molly is the love of our lives, but she has some growling/biting issues and I don't want to get a puppy with the same kind of temperament. She is shy and fearful - not extreme, but enough that she is on the more cautious side. I'm guessing we need a puppy that's more in the middle - not too dominant and not too submissive. *I was wondering if anyone could help me with what to look for when we meet these puppies. * Unfortunately, we can't pick on looks alone for this one.

We didn't pick up Molly until 9 weeks and we won't be taking the puppy home until 9 or 10 weeks. We are using the same breeder we got Molly from - she's been so supportive and helpful - and she watches Molly when we go away on vacation.

So any advice on what to look for when we go and see them this weekend. The breeder has identified one female that's food dominant and one that is very submissive and lets all the other puppies crawl over to get to their food. And there are two male "food hogs." But, other than that I don't know how the other 4 are...

Thanks!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Gee, three weeks seems pretty early to have to make a choice. I would imagine their personalities to be still developing. The breeder I'm working with will basically choose for me! She is in the best position to determine which puppy will work with what family!  I wish I could offer you some good information-I can't! But I DO wish you all the best in choosing the new puppy!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

As a breeder (with 2 1/2 week old puppies) I can tell you that 3 weeks is a bit too early to tell temperments. My crew just opened their eyes over the weekend and aren't even walking yet. (They do the drunk sailor stumble right now).
If you could wait until around 6 weeks or so, the temperments are pretty obvious. I know with my last litter I could tell who was most shy, who was most rowdy, who liked to talk the most (Ahnold!).
I have families who are interested in this litter, but I told them I won't promise the puppies to anyone until I know temperments, around 6 weeks or so. I don't want to sell the firecracker personality to the mellow retired couple! LOL~
Here is a temperment test I found online (I see that it's for working dogs, but it would probably work for Hav's too) You could print it out and take it with you when you go to see the puppies.
http://www.workingdogs.com/testing_volhard.htm


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ooops, Sorry I have not been on line very much the last week with Monte coming home and my sister flying back with me for a visit. I think I am reading too fast and need to slow down, I’m sure it has nothing to do with the fact that I am now chasing two Havs around the house..

I think choosing your pup will all depend on what you are looking for, if you want a specific temperament then I would wait as long as possable. I agree with Katie, breeders get to spend every day with there pups watching them develop so they would be better at helping you choose for the personality that would fit into your life with Molly.
I chose both my boys from their birth pictures and boy do I have two different personalities. Riley is my nosy energetic one that loves to play and Monte is turning out to be my snuggler. I think I have spent more time this last week correcting Riley’s excitement of a new playmate than I have had to correct Monte. You know its bad when you put one down for a nap and the other one is banging on the crate trying to wake him up to play..LOL


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I bet Tom could help you but also the New Skete Monk book is good at helping you asses puppies /
I let the breeders do it for me .
Asta was a perfect fit . Cosmo I am not too sure . I wanted a dog that was able to tolerate a 2 year old and I guess I got what I asked for her . He just ignores him but I would not say he is good with children at least not yet .
It took a lot of work to socialize him He had some fear issues and he is still cautious . He is much better since he has his new friend Ahnold . Interesting you say Ahnold was vocal - he does bark and whine but most of the time he just lets Cosmo handle it and he hopes we get the message ..


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Ask Kimberly how "vocal" Ahnold was~ When the puppies were around 6 weeks old and she was here to make her "pick" puppy, she commented on how vocal he was. And I know he gave her a hard time those first few weeks at home.
I am glad he seems to have outgrown it~ LOL!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Well I do not know if he has outgrown it but he has so much competition he just lets Cosmo tale the lead ..
They are both communicators and like to make their wishes known . Ahnold is learning his basic commands and he a quick little learner .. Sit was so hard for him as he was trained to be a Show Dog and he knows not to put his bum down I think there are days he thinks he is just on hiatus . Anyway he is a quick learner and really willing to learn ..


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't have much advice but I agree that it might be too soon to know just what the pups' temperaments are this early in the game. I also asked our breeder to pick the pup she thought would best fit our family. I told her a lot about us and what we thought we'd like in the pup and what we didn't want.

We got there and they had not been picked out by anyone yet, so we had first choice. The first one I picked up had more white on him and was cute as heck, but he was very vocal, demanding, very alpha and in need of lots of attention because he wanted to be #1 all the time. Too funny........ but not for us. Ricky was the next pup we picked and she said that was the one she'd also picked out for us. 

We weren't allowed visiting until their 6 wk. old vaccines either, so we waited two more weeks and just got him when it was time to come home. The 3 hr. drive there was a factor as well. 

Good luck and let us know soon!!!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It's usually 6 weeks before we sort out which ones go where. Breeders of course like to have homes for them as soon as possible. Some people only want one of a particular color and sex, and if these are experienced dog people that's okay. The most important families to let an experienced breeder choose the puppy for you are families new to dogs who have children. If you have young children it's especially important to let the breeder help you choose. See the picture of Lulu on the swing in the Gallery. Lulu belongs to two little girls and I don't think they could have a better playmate.


----------

